# Twins sisterS on big brother



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nooooooo.

I already want to kill them.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Look, twins a lapdancing shoplifter with thrush and a Janet Street Porter wannabee, what else could you wish for?


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

a 36 year old stoner??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Grief what was that Tracy all about :?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Now a Posh Spice wannabee :? Nice bod though :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

fut1a said:


> Now a Posh Spice wannabee :? Nice bod though :wink:


She had to ruin it by talking.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG! [smiley=freak.gif] . I wish they would shove a crowd of lawyers in there actually or accountants :lol. The twins - cheeky girls re-incarnated :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

fut1a said:


> Now a Posh Spice wannabee :? Nice bod though :wink:


 [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was hoping this shite would be canceled and never seen on TV ever again.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did she have 'I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] myself on her top?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Twin sandwich. :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I was hoping this shite would be canceled and never seen on TV ever again.


No chance as most of Channel 4's profits come from it. :roll:

Where do they find these people? :?

Not that I'm watching it you understand - the wife is and I just happen to be in the same room.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

GReat, looks like its gonna be Ugly Betty live all f****** summer.
I might go back to work. :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG Laura  . No wonder they have banned bikini tops this year on BB


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> OMG Laura  . No wonder they have banned bikini tops this year on BB


They've WHAT?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Welsh girl. "i really love food".
No shit.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kelly Osbourne with boobs on steroids :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > OMG Laura  . No wonder they have banned bikini tops this year on BB
> ...


Yup they have :-*


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> OMG Laura  . No wonder they have banned bikini tops this year on BB


Is that true? I've gone right off it.

The Victoria Beckham sad-case wannabee is fit - the rest are monsters.

Won't watch it again after tonight.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Kelly Osbourne with boobs on steroids :lol:


I bet she's praying they pass all the food tasks.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought you were only allowed 1 luxury item? She's smuggled in TWO space hoppers!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jesus its all women so far and no men!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Didn't watch it.
Won't watch it.

Have you nothing better to do with your time ?????

:roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Kelly Osbourne with boobs on steroids :lol:
> ...


Oh well if the pillows in the beds are too flat for some at least they can rely on her balloons to rest their heads


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

jampott said:


> I thought you were only allowed 1 luxury item? She's smuggled in TWO space hoppers!


Three if you include her giant head.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh flippin ek this one has even bigger ones and a beard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Oh flippin ek this one has even bigger ones and a beard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Greenahm common woman, or is that just common woman?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is a monster [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Tee hee.

They're all going to menstruate together.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Dotti said:


> That is a monster [smiley=sick2.gif]


I would though. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > That is a monster [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


You gross fucker.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Whats the catch? There's no males as yet? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

hmmmm interesting.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

people, people, people

[smiley=stop.gif]

you've already wasted an hour or more watching this sh!te on TV, stop wasting more time by talking about it.

What washing powder do you use?

Do you floss?

What's the best cure for garlic breath?

See - loads more interesting and worthwhile things to talk about ...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Whats the catch? There's no males as yet? :roll:


What was that at the end?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the catch? There's no males as yet? :roll:
> ...


I posted before she said one male will be entering the house on Friday! I bet Carol is a bloke hence the beard


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the catch? There's no males as yet? :roll:
> ...


Certainly no beard :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

TTonyTT said:


> people, people, people
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> ...


omo, no, napalm.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Time for the Apprentice now. 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > people, people, people
> ...


Do they still sell omo up North?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

TTonyTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


No idea, next time i'm in that t' neck of the woods i'll have a look.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Do they still sell omo up North?
> ...


from another dimension ....



DUO3 NAN said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: get yourself a blow-up doll to sit beside you :wink:
> ...


but then, from another time zone, you don't live there anymore

btw, I know that road into Yeadon too ...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

TTonyTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


Handy for t' airport.
I'm there sometimes, it never changes, except fr the odd speed camera.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Time for the Apprentice now. 8)


 Fixing feet of the trampoline senario :lol:


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

i thought Tracy was the bloke! Keep your eyes out for the adams apple!


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Dotti said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Time for the Apprentice now. 8)
> ...


And the high jump :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Kelly Osbourne with boobs on steroids :lol:


Nooo it is [Matt lucas] Daffydd the only gay in the village , IN DRAG :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

A fucking Big Brother thread, and they say the TTf is going down the pan. How right they are.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Excellent. Can this be mae the official Big Brother 8 thread and made a sticky, then there's no risk of me being exposed to it again!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Time for the Apprentice now. 8)


I bet u watch that Joseph arse juice too dont you?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Christ on a bike. What a bunch of freaks, again.

The twins - "if there's only one bloke there we'll share him" - cue trip to bathroom for a couple of minutes :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Christ on a bike. What a bunch of freaks, again.
> 
> The twins - "if there's only one bloke there we'll share him" - cue trip to bathroom for a couple of minutes :twisted:


Tremendous. :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Hopefully they will be sending Peter Sutcliffe in on Friday


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Hopefully they will be sending Peter Sutcliffe in on Friday


Hopefully they will be sending a small nuclear bomb in on Friday.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I was hoping this shite would be canceled and never seen on TV ever again.


Gets my vote :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping this shite would be canceled and never seen on TV ever again.
> ...


Seconded


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> They have banned bikini tops this year on BB


Does that mean they are only allowed to wear the bottoms :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Chris Moyles this morning was funny, he said the old bag (Leslie?) was like Keith Richards :lol:


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Chris Moyles this morning was funny, he said the old bag (Leslie?) was like Keith Richards :lol:


Ha ha!! I thought it was Diedre from Coronation Street!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its back on again 

I want an oven in my bedroom.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

jampott said:


> Its back on again
> 
> I want an oven in my bedroom.


I want those twins in mine.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

[smiley=zzz.gif]

people, people, people.

GET A LIFE.

Apparently, they're quite interesting, can be fun, and many people have found them really enjoyable.

Or try the shopping channel.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

jampott said:


> Nooooooo.
> 
> I already want to kill them.


And yet:



jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me , or did these so called celebs seem a little too desperate to be on t.v.?
> ...


from:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=89433

So Masterchef is 'shit' and yet Big Brother isn't a total and utter waste of your time??

Are you bored?

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

This is a new kind of desperate. Desperate to get your 15 mins and then desperate to have another 15 mins.
And, yes, im bored.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

> I want those twins in mine.


Hate the programme but the twins come from my neck of the woods and, believe me, their particular estate is not one where you would park a TT if you ever wanted to see it again :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

tj said:


> > I want those twins in mine.
> 
> 
> Hate the programme but the twins come from my neck of the woods and, believe me, their particular estate is not one where you would park a TT if you ever wanted to see it again :lol:


Would you want to see the twins again


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Emily has been removed from the house!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Emily has been removed from the house!


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Quite right too :evil:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

One down 11 to go


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Who is Emily :?: :? haven't and dont intend seeing a thing.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Who is Emily :?: :? haven't and dont intend seeing a thing.


So? What's your point?


----------

